# Suche guten Bike Shop in Nähe Schweinfurt/Hassfurt/Bamberg



## Benschi187 (21. Februar 2016)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,

will mir ein Bike kaufen, am liebsten was in Richtung Enduro und wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand in den genannten Räumen vlt. was gutes empfehlen kann, wo es gute Beratung, Preise und Bikes gibt 

Danke euch.

Mfg


----------



## Deleted 360060 (21. Februar 2016)

Fahre doch mal zu YT Industries nach Forchheim! Enduros findest Du da bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Februar 2016)

Frankenbiker76 schrieb:


> Fahre doch mal zu YT Industries nach Forchheim! Enduros findest Du da bestimmt



Mach vorher telefonisch einen Termin aus, damit man auch Zeit für dich hat vor Ort 
Bestellen musst Du dann aber online!

Ansonsten gäbe es noch den Messingschlager in Baunach, der ist finde ich schon gut sortiert
http://www.messingschlager.com/

In Bamberg gibt es "Der Radladen"
http://www.radladen-bamberg.de/
http://www.radladen-bamberg.de/produkt-kategorie/fahrzeuge/mtb-fully-650b/

In Weilersbach unweit entfernt von Forchheim ( nähe Kirchehrenbach) gibt es noch den RadsportArt
http://radsportart.de/


----------



## LeFritzz (24. Februar 2016)

http://www.radlhof.com/

http://www.ast-bikes.de/
(LITEVILLE!!!)


----------



## dnny (6. April 2016)

Radsport Haus in Bamberg, große Auswahl
www.radsport-haus.de

Nagelneu in Hassfurt
www.bike-store.de


----------

